# Mulberry wood ??



## Kentucky clovis (Jun 23, 2021)

Anyone on here ever work with mulberry? If so how do you keep the nice orange/yellow color on ? i sawed some a few years ago for a guy and after drying, it oxidized to the chocolate brown ,then he decided i could just keep it, so now i have some 2 1/2 inch slabs do do something with. any thoughts?


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2021)

Kentucky clovis said:


> Anyone on here ever work with mulberry? If so how do you keep the nice orange/yellow color on ?


You don't. **

** Well, OK, you could, immediately after it was finished, put in in the back of a closet under a thick blanket and just leave it there. That MIGHT do it.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mulberry.htm

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 24, 2021)

Kentucky clovis said:


> Anyone on here ever work with mulberry? If so how do you keep the nice orange/yellow color on ? i sawed some a few years ago for a guy and after drying, it oxidized to the chocolate brown ,then he decided i could just keep it, so now i have some 2 1/2 inch slabs do do something with. any thoughts?


i understand that pentacryl, an expensive green wood stabilizer, stands a chance of preserving some of that color









Pentacryl Green Wood Stabilizer - Preservation Solutions


Pentacryl is a green wood stabilizer. It prevents cracking, checking and splitting while the green wood dries.




www.preservation-solutions.com





osage orange wood has a similar color and i guess is less likely to alter or fade in color

i have slabbed lots of mullberry landscape removal trees here, and it has always aged to doe brown

here's a table i made with slabs cut from a dead standing mullberry, with center blocks cut from pecky desert willow, on model t axles for legs




and another aged slab of mullbery on a vintage craftstman table saw base

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2021)

> osage orange wood has a similar color and i guess is less likely to alter or fade in color



????? OO is MUCH worse than mulberry:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

